# New River/Gauley Shuttle?



## mwunder424 (Oct 1, 2009)

yo Nate - call me


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

There is a bus that runs from the Lower Gauley takeout to the putin. There is very limited or restricted parking at the putins. I think the NPS manages much of this on both rivers so check their web sites. I wouldn't plan on hitching.




Nathan BR said:


> A friend and I are going to be on the NRG and Lower Gauley this Sat. and Sun. with one car. Does anyone know what deal with shuttles is here, if we just show up to the take out should we be able to find someone to run shuttle with, or could we hitch a ride from a rafting bus maybe? Or is there a shuttle service?
> 
> I've boated out in CO alot and generally you can find someone to hitch a ride with, or most raft companies will let you tag along on the bus but I don't know how that works out east.
> 
> Also if anyone is going to be on those rivers and wants to run shuttle, let me know!


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

go to the dam at the upper gauley in the morning around 10:00. there will be ample parking and tons of paddlers. talk to some people, run a shuttle.

or just put in and poach a shuttle out at masons branch.

the hierarchy of free shuttles in wv goes something like...

tubers: easy, get a ride with some girls and drink their beer

kayakers: if its a normal time of day you will be ok, but bring some party favors to trade for the lift

rafters: you better have plenty of beers because if you went rafting without a shuttle youre probably fucked

and dont speed around fayetteville or summersville because the local five-0 is gunning FOR YOU


----------

